
Fancy words to use to boggle people's minds - godelmachine
https://www.bbc.co.uk/newsround/40782513
======
jaclaz
Well, now I know I can use Brobdingnagian as a replacement for Gargantuan[1].

[1]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0378194/quotes/qt0335291](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0378194/quotes/qt0335291)

"The amount of venom that can be delivered from a single bite can be
gargantuan." You know, I've always liked that word... 'gargantuan'... so
rarely have an opportunity to use it in a sentence.

------
hrnnnnnn
I have fond memories of
"Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch". Our primary-
school bus driver had a tape that taught you how to pronounce it step-by-step.
To this day the only part I can actually pronounce is the
"llantysiliogogogoch" at the end.

